#  Alternativmedizin >   Rückenschmerzen und alternative Behandlunsmöglichkeit >

## katzograph

Rückenschmerzen sind die neue Geißel der Zivilisation und erreichen momentan die Ausmaße einer Epidemie. Sie verursachen pro Jahr Kosten in Höhe von 15 Milliarden Euro allein in Deutschland. Es gibt 1001 Gründe für Rückenschmerzen und ebenso viele Behandlungsarten, sowohl in der Schulmedizin, wie in der Alternativmedizin. Im einem Punkt sind sich aber alle Experten einig : in den allermeisten Fällen ist Schwimmen die beste Methode der Vorbeugung und Behandlung. Das ist in den warmen Sommermonaten kein Problem, wenn man in der Nähe eines Gewässers wohnt. In den eher kalten Monaten würde für die meisten nur noch die geheizte Schwimmhalle in Frage kommen. Das kostet auf die Dauer nicht nur viel Geld, es ist auch schwierig in den Tagesablauf eines normalen Arbeitnehmers einzubauen. Auch der Besuch eines Fitness-Studios ist nicht eben billig und bei den meist nur zwei Trainingseinheiten in der Woche auch nicht sehr effektiv. Nach 36 Stunden fangen die Muskeln an zu vergessen und verfallen in die alten Gewohnheiten zurück. Ich will hier nur mal auf die Rückenschmerzen eingehen, die aus Verspannung der Muskulatur aufgrund falscher Haltung und/oder einseitiger Belastung entstehen. Die können sich im Bereich Schulter- und Nackenmuskulatur ergeben und auch im gesamten Rückenbereich, wo sie so schön als unspezifische Rückenschmerzen tituliert werden. Seit sehr langer Zeit benutzen balinesische Tempeltänzerinnen ein spezielles Gerät sowohl zum Training als auch für bestimmte Tänze, die sogenannte Bali-Nadel, im Handel auch unter dem Namen Bali-Impander bekannt. Sieht aus wie eine zu groß geratene Sicherheitsnadel mit Griffen am Ende, wo sonst der Verschluß sitzt. Es gibt dieses Gerät in verschieden Stärken, die durch unterschiedliche Farben gekennzeichnet sind. Die Geräte für Sportler und für Krafttraining interessieren uns hier nicht und wir betrachten nur zwei Sorten. Die Gelbe für Kinder und von Krankheit geschwächte Erwachsene und die Grüne für Normalverbraucher. Beide gibt es in jeder Sportabteilung von Kaufhäusern oder in besseren Sportgeschäften. Notfalls müssen sie bestellt werden (auch im Internet). Benutzt werden sie wie folgt : Die Griffe werden mit den Händen gefasst, etwa in Kinnhöhe, die Bali-Nadel zeigt nach hinten, schwebt also knapp über den Schultern hinter dem Kopf. Dann führt man die Hände nach außen und nach oben, bis sie über dem Kopf fast zusammenstoßen und von da senkrecht runter wieder in die Ausgangsposition. Jede Hand hat also einen nicht ganz ebenmäßigen Kreis in der Luft beschrieben. Dabei die Griffe gut festhalten, der Impander wird sofort auseinanderschnellen, wenn man ihn loslässt. Das sind bei gelb gerade mal die Kraft von 2 Kilopond, bei grün 5 Kilopond. Das ist nicht gerade viel, reicht aber, um blaue Flecke zu verpassen oder eine Porzellanvase zu zertrümmern. Diese Übung (es gibt natürlich noch sehr viel mehr Übungen mit der Bali-Nadel) sollte jeden Tag zu gleichen Zeit ausgeführt werden, z.B. nach dem Zähneputzen. Zum Anfang reichen wohl 20 Kreise, später kann man auf 50 Kreise erhöhen. Wer mag und kann  darf auch mehr. Diese Übungen sollten im Stehen ausgeführt werden. Wer nicht stehen kann, z.B. Rollstuhlfahrer, kann natürlich auch im Sitzen die Übungen durchführen. Diese Übungen in empfohlener Anzahl belasten weder den Kreislauf, noch erhöhen sie den Sauerstoffbedarf, so dass auch Asthmakranke diese Gymnastik ausüben können. Diese kreisförmigen Bewegungen imitieren die Schwimmbewegung, der Widerstand des Impanders ersetzt den Widerstand des Wassers, also sozusagen trockenschwimmen, womit wir wieder bei der oben genannten Empfehlung Schwimmen sind  Das können auch schon Kinder und selbst Personen über 80 ohne Bedenken trainieren. es kostet nicht viel und  ist außerordentlich wirksam, wo ist der Haken? Hier ist er ; da die Muskeln nach 36 Stunden vergessen, was sie trainiert haben, muß man diese Übungen jeden Tag den Rest seines Lebens durchführen, wenn man zu Rückenschmerzen neigt. Man kann ja Feier- und Sonntage aussparen. Noch ein Hinweis für die Damen, diese Übungen vergrößern (ein wenig) die Brustmuskeln und richten sie auf. Für die Wissenschaftsfreaks unter uns: nein, es gibt keine randomisierte Blindstudie über die Wirkungsweise der Bali-Nadel  -  meines Wissens gibt es überhaupt keine Studie darüber, nur etwa 1000 Jahre Erfahrung zufriedener Anwenderinnen. Na ja, so richtig alternativ ist aber auch wieder nicht, empfehlen doch in zunehmendem Maße auch Hausärzte diese Trainingsmöglichkeit. Sollte unter den werten Lesern jemand sein, der hiermit schon Erfahrungen sammeln konnte, würde ich mich freuen, wenn er/sie hier schildern könnte.  Wer noch Fragen hat, stellt sie ebenfalls hier.  Bis dahin Gruß katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

Wer ganz ohne Gerät auskommen möchte, dem bietet die Techniker Krankenkasse (und sicher auch Andere) Übungsanleitungen zum Selbsttraining, z.B. das Trainigsposter "Rückenschule".  Dazu empfehlenswert die Broschüre:  "Besser trainieren" Gesunde Alternativen zu Krankmacher-Übungen.   Besonders hervorzuheben sind dabei die gut nachzuvollziehenden Darstellungen und die erklärenden Korrekturen.   Die Broschüren sind in jeder TK-Geschäftsstelle kostenlos zu erhalten.   Pianoman

----------


## katzograph

Hallo pianoman, 
danke für den Hinweis, dass es auch noch andere und sogar völlig kostenlose Möglichkeiten des Rückentrainings gibt. Das war mir zwar nicht ganz neu und ich glaube, ich habe in meinem Beitrag deutlich gemacht, dass es mehr als eine Art der Bekämpfung von Rückenschmerzen gibt. Aber vielleicht weiß es der eine oder andere Leser zu schätzen.
Ich habe bewußt gerade über den Umgang mit der Bali-Nadel geschrieben, weil damit nicht nur regelmäßig trainiert werden kann - dass kann jede andere Trainingmöglichkeit auch - sondern weil damit auch mit immer dem gleichen Kraftaufwand gearbeitet werden kann. Diesen immer gleichen Kraftaufwand ohne ein entsprechend eingestelltes Gerät einzuhalten, fällt erfahrungsgemäß den meisten Menschen sehr schwer. Wenn man sich die Ergebnisse aus der Forschung über die Funktion und Arbeitsweise von Muskeln ansieht, fallen einem zwei immer wiederkehrende Erkenntnisse auf : 1. regelmäßige Betätigung der Muskeln und 2. möglichst gleichmäßiger Kraftaufwand, so dass die Muskeln weder überlastet noch unterfordert werden. Diese beiden Eigenschaften vereint die Bali-Nadel besonder gut
in sich. Es liegt dem Gerät auch eine ausführliche Beschreibung der damit möglichen Übungen bei, so dass da kein potentieller Anwender ganz auf seine Phantasie oder meine Beschreibung angewiesen ist. Und der Preis liegt durchaus im Rahmen dessen, was sich ein normaler Arbeitnehmer oder Rentner noch leisten kann, etwa der Preis von 5-6 Kinobesuchen oder 10 Schachtel Zigaretten. Das dürfte auch für kritische Patienten kein Grund sein, das Gerät als überteuerte Abzocke einzustufen. Ich habe also meine personliche Meinung über dieses Gerät zum Ausdruck gebracht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich hätte in diesem Zusammenhang auch z.B. über das Deuserband berichten können oder über andere Instrumente für eine effektive Gymnastik. Aber ich habe etwas berichten wollen, was ich aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen kann. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

@katzograph 
Meinen Beitrag sollen Sie auch nicht als Kritik verstehen, sondern allenfalls als Ergänzung.  
Ich finde es einfach nur gut, wenn man ohne jeden (technischen) Aufwand und an fast jedem Ort Übungen machen kann, die den häufigsten Ursachen von (Rücken-)Schmerzen entgegen wirken.  
Pianoman

----------


## katzograph

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung pianoman, 
ich habe schon so oft von Ihnen eins "übergebraten" bekommen, dass sich da wohl eine bestimmte Erwartungshaltung eingestellt hat, wenn Sie mir antworten.
Ich werde mich bemühen, diese nicht permanent werden zu lassen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Rudi

Bin beim Stöbern auf die Rückenbeiträge gestoßen, ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber ich denke, das Thema ist nach wie vor interessant. Ich habe bei mir mit der Nadelreizmatte gute Erfahrungen gemacht, ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber die Nadeln sind weit weniger unanagenehm als diese ständigen Rückenschmerzen. Was mich am meisten gewundert hat, ist, daß die SBK die Matte sogar bezuschußt hat. Die Behandlung sonst kostet ja nichts mehr. Die zusätzliche KG mach ich natürlich weiter, und 1-2 mal die Woche ne Stunde Therapie im liegen ist bei dem Ergebnis (fast ohen Schmerzen) ok.

----------


## Petra

Was ein wirklich guter Tip ist gegen Rückenschmerzen erfahrt ihr über das Deutsche Grüne Kreuz " Myo-Trigger-Board" oder unter www.myo-trigger.de

----------

